# Does Anyone Live In Or Near Calpe?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Just wondered what the place was like in general because I have seen an interesting housing development called Calpesol by Taylor Wimpy
anyone have any knowledge of this development like has it started yet?

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

paul44 said:


> Just wondered what the place was like in general because I have seen an interesting housing development called Calpesol by Taylor Wimpy
> anyone have any knowledge of this development like has it started yet?
> 
> Thanks


I like Calpe as a place to visit, but it is far too touristy for me to want to live there. Would keep you fit though, walking up the main street all the time. The old town is quite nice, but again I would expect it to be very busy in the summer

There is an urbanisation of sorts on the hill overlooking Calpe. Can't quite remember the name. I took some car pics up there some time ago, so you can see what the view is like. I think it's Maryvilla.

If you travel North from Calpe on the coast road there are some nice areas up towards Benissa I think. I dont know where the place you mention is I'm afraid


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I live in the village of Lliber - about 10kms away and inland. We visit Calpe as our local beach and lived there for 6 months when we first relocated. As much as I like the place to visit, I couldn't really recommend it to you unless we knew other things such as your age(s); Whether you were moving with family; Looking for work and what your overall expectations were.
It is also still very much a 'resort' and as such is busy in Summer, but can be a little depressing over the Winter months.

Strav : It looks like the photo was taken from Maryville / Mascarat to me - the Urb that you have in mind could maybe be Oltamar ?


----------



## rke.golfer (May 23, 2010)

Went to Calpe last year to see if we wanted to live there. Got engaged, and bought our wedding rings. Found a great local bar. The expats we met treated the locals as minions and servants. The town is spread out and the urbinisations seemed remote. Decided not to live there. Having said that, the lobster we had down by the port was superb.


----------

